# Please allow me to introduce myself . . .



## Alanzie (Mar 28, 2014)

I wrote my first short story 30 years ago. It sat in my dresser. Life went on. Two years ago (2012) my son (27year old English major grad) found the story and, at his suggestion, I dusted it off, updated it and sent it off into the world. It got picked up by the first publication I sent it to. . .Dark Moon Digest. The story, called 'Norman Rockwell is Dead' was published in Dark Moon Digest issue #10 at the beginning of 2013. WooHoo! I am now searchable on Amazon and my name is linked to a real ISBN number!!! So . . . time to strive for something bigger. I am hoping to use this site to garner some criticism and advice on a longer piece I am working on.  Along the way, I hope to offer some valuable (hopefully) help and constructive criticism to others.

Alanzie


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 28, 2014)

Well awesome! You have a lot to be proud of.  I hope we can help you become even more successful!  Welcome to WF!  I can't wait to read some of your stuff!


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, A_Jones,

I am looking forward to both posting some of my work_* and *_reviewing the work of others.  This seems like quite an active forum.  I'm excited to be part of it!

Alanzie


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 28, 2014)

I am so glad to hear that.  We could always use some more active members.  I myself am on everyday, you can count on it so if you ever need to ask any questions feel free.    First of all why dont you make your way around and read some of the members work and write some comments.  You need ten posts before you can post your own work in the workshop or fiction area.   

If you are into horror or thriller I would suggest you read work by Puralized.  http://www.writingforums.com/members/51031-Pluralized

If you like good old fashioned fiction you should read LeeC http://www.writingforums.com/members/55179-LeeC

Some amazing short stories by ThePancreous11 http://www.writingforums.com/members/54795-thepancreas11

And of course the poetry section is full of amazing writers.  

Oh and dont forget to check out the groups.  

Have fun!


----------



## John_O (Mar 28, 2014)

Alanzie said:


> I wrote my first short story 30 years ago. It sat in my dresser. Life went on. Two years ago (2012) my son (27year old English major grad) found the story and, at his suggestion, I dusted it off, updated it and sent it off into the world. It got picked up by the first publication I sent it to. . .Dark Moon Digest. The story, called 'Norman Rockwell is Dead' was published in Dark Moon Digest issue #10 at the beginning of 2013. WooHoo! I am now searchable on Amazon and my name is linked to a real ISBN number!!! . . . Alanzie



Well how cool is that!!!!  Congrats & welcome Alanzie


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 28, 2014)

That's an incredible accomplishment. I hope we can help you achieve more.


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 28, 2014)

John_O said:


> Well how cool is that!!!!  Congrats & welcome Alanzie



Thanks for the welcome, John_O.  Yeah, it was very cool.  I bought 15 copies for family and friends.


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 28, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> That's an incredible accomplishment. I hope we can help you achieve more.



I think it was 30 year old "beginner's luck" as opposed to an incredible accomplishment, but thank you very much.  I hope everyone here can help me work on something larger in scope.


----------



## Ixarku (Mar 29, 2014)

Alanzie said:


> I think it was 30 year old "beginner's luck" as opposed to an incredible accomplishment, but thank you very much.  I hope everyone here can help me work on something larger in scope.




Hey, every person creates their own luck.  You did good, don't sell yourself short.  Now do it again.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Alanzie...sounds like how you say go in French, doesn't it? (I should say at this point that I'm not that good at French).

Congrats on getting published. See, you're piece is never too old to get published. Sometimes it just needs to collect a little dust for character's sake.

I'd love to see you try the next Literary Maneuvers Fiction Competition, by the way. The more published authors in the picture, the better. That'll be an insanely hard challenge. You seem to be the type that might like a forumer by the name of Chris Miller. He's a pretty interesting character. I might try to find some pieces by him.

Oh, I will allow you to introduce yourself, but only this once.
thepancreas


----------



## Primal (Mar 29, 2014)

Alanzie said:


> I wrote my first short story 30 years ago. It sat in my dresser. Life went on.
> 
> Alanzie



Congratulations, Alanziel!  

I'm new here as well.  It's nice to see I'm not the only one who does that.  I always put a finished story away for a while, giving myself time to mostly forget it, and later come back to it.  For me at least, it helps me look at it with new eyes for editing.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes Congratulations and a big thank you to your son! How cool is that? Welcome to WF looking forward to your work.


----------



## qwertyportne (Mar 30, 2014)

That is an awesome accomplishment considering the zillions of stories at Amazon. Like yours, mine sat in a drawer for 40 years. I can only hope, when I get it up on the Kindle platform, that it will be discovered and appeal to my readers. I look forward to reading your story and discovering how you got it discovered.


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 30, 2014)

Ixarku said:


> Hey, every person creates their own luck.  You did good, don't sell yourself short.  Now do it again.



I appreciate the pep talk.  I think part of the problem is that I don't feel like I "payed my dues" in regards to getting published.  Ready to start paying!


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 30, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Alanzie...sounds like how you say go in French, doesn't it? (I should say at this point that I'm not that good at French).
> 
> Congrats on getting published. See, you're piece is never too old to get published. Sometimes it just needs to collect a little dust for character's sake.
> 
> ...



Hello thepancreas,

Thanks for welcoming me into the forum.  I will give the Literary Maneuvers Fiction Competition a try.  Also, I will look up Chris Miller.  

Alanzie


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 30, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Yes Congratulations and a big thank you to your son! How cool is that? Welcome to WF looking forward to your work.



Thank you, Pandora.  What is even cooler than my son pushing me to get published is that he went to college to become a literary agent!


----------



## Alanzie (Mar 30, 2014)

Primal said:


> Congratulations, Alanziel!
> 
> I'm new here as well.  It's nice to see I'm not the only one who does that.  I always put a finished story away for a while, giving myself time to mostly forget it, and later come back to it.  For me at least, it helps me look at it with new eyes for editing.



Thanks, Primal.  I generally put a story away for a while, but mine was away for three decades!  I see you are a newbee also, good luck on this forum.

Alanzie


----------



## Pandora (Mar 31, 2014)

Alanzie said:


> Thank you, Pandora.  What is even cooler than my son pushing me to get published is that he went to college to become a literary agent!


Oh far out Alanzie, keeping it in the family. That must feel kinda like kismet, smiles all around! I love hearing stuff like that. O


----------

